# Filthy M3



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

Been using the M3 a lot recently, haven't had a chance to wash it due to the weather and having just had a new-born son arrive late October, so finally got up early and cleaned it as it was sunny for once!

This was the dirtiest i've seen it since i've owned it i would say, hate leaving it get this bad.

Actually took some before and after pics this time

Before:









After:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Has come up well. 

Won’t loose that one in the car park :thumb:


----------



## 350Chris (May 12, 2016)

Returned to health...looking great. The brakes look huge under those gold callipers!

Unrelated to the car - but can I ask what your drive is done with? Is it blocked or imprinted? Mine is on the to do list for next year and I am looking for something chemical proof


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

350Chris said:


> Unrelated to the car - but can I ask what your drive is done with? Is it blocked or imprinted? Mine is on the to do list for next year and I am looking for something chemical proof


it's stamped concrete, looks great


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

It certainly cleans up well. Good work!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Looking great as always :detailer::thumb:


----------



## country boy (Feb 21, 2011)

How do you find the Goodyears over the Michelins? Are you running standard size on the rear?


----------



## McC (Apr 9, 2017)

Fair difference there bud! Nicely done!


----------



## angel1449 (Apr 15, 2012)

Simply the best colour for an m3 i absolutely love it


----------



## inderjitbamra (Jun 16, 2017)

That is absolutely unreal mate. 

Great job on an awesome car.


----------



## Coatings (Feb 10, 2020)

Beautiful color. Don’t think that was available in the states. Nice turn around


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Like night and day. Great job


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

country boy said:


> How do you find the Goodyears over the Michelins? Are you running standard size on the rear?


Factory sizes all round, annoyingly the Good Year super sport is available in 275/35/19 for my rears, but good year aren't releasing the front size I need until January 2021, so i had to settle with the Eagle F1 Assy 3 until then. Luckily the difference isn't noticeable and car feels perfectly fine even in the wet.

Personally i much prefer the look of the Michelins, both PSS and PS4S sidewalls compared to the Good Years, but performance wise I can't feel any difference.

When i first had the car it was on the star rated Conti 5P, which were terrible for traction, night and day compared to the Michelins and Good Years


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

Coatings said:


> Beautiful color. Don't think that was available in the states. Nice turn around
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've seen lots of photos of signal green on US cars, pretty sure it was available there. It is a special order colour though, like lot's of really cool colours BMW offer


----------



## TakDetails (Apr 25, 2020)

Super mate!

What tire dressing did you use, love the look not too glossy.


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

TakDetails said:


> Super mate!
> 
> What tire dressing did you use, love the look not too glossy.


Megs endurance, tried lots but this one is always the one i prefer


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Nice work. Love the colour


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Such a nice colour, I reckon these will be the ones to have in the garage in years to come with low miles on them.... such an awesome colour


----------



## Muska (Jan 23, 2007)

That really is a fantastic colour. Beautiful


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Just love that colour and the car.


----------



## 4parajon (May 9, 2011)

Looks great in that colour, good choice.


----------



## Scirocco09 (Jul 14, 2019)

Awesome colour :thumb:


----------



## warren1 (Oct 11, 2012)

Looks very nice
Love the colour!!


----------

